
I ditched my old consumer WiFi for an enterprise solution–and I’ll never go back - swatthatfly
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/10/review-ubiquiti-unifi-made-me-realize-how-terrible-consumer-wi-fi-gear-is/
======
sithadmin
I did the same long ago, and I do love Ubiquiti's devices...but this is a
pretty brash vendor puff piece.

